# RIDDEN not HIDDEN .... Cali Cartel CALL OUT



## cyclonecoaster.com (Jul 3, 2017)

*I was having fun coming up with the latest CYCLONE COASTER logos recently while I was working on a new t-shirts for the CYCLONE COASTER Vintage Bicycle ride I started here in California in 2006 with a buddy of mine

The CYCLONE COASTER family & other California riders who purchase vintage bicycles & ride them here in California have even been dubbed "the Cali Cartel" from some who I hear rarely ride in some cases - Rather than hiding your bicycle purchase in a basement - garage or attic - POST HERE what bicycles you have that are "RIDDEN not HIDDEN" with your local groups - friends or family in CALIFORNIA  

The CYCLONE COASTER rides have been epic as the years have gone by with many friends new & old enjoying the day & each other - with the largest CYCLONE COASTER Sunday vintage bicycle ride bringing 268 CYCLONE COASTER family members out for a from all over the World - yes World - supporting our CYCLONE COASTER vintage bicycle rides & beliefs to actually buy a bicycle to actually ride it - I know a crazy concept to actually ride a vintage bicycle - but it seems to bring joy to all that ride with us

RIDDEN not HIDDEN is the new catch phrase for what we do out here that I came up with while working on the new CYCLONE COASTER designs - I have been using the catch phrase "Ride Vintage" for the CYCLONE COASTER rides for a while - I still like the phrase - but after hearing people giving the California crowd some SH*T - I thought RIDDEN not HIDDEN represent what we do once we purchase that vintage bicycle & it was more our speed here -  I will have some CYCLONE COASTER t-shirts & YES I even designed a Cali Cartel shirt for those who want to represent the California vintage bicycle rider & collectors for sale here in the for sale section soon where the RIDDEN not HIDDEN is clear for all to see as we ride & enjoy our time machines 

Believe it or not the people happen to be in California that purchase bicycles from here on the Cabe - maybe ebay or craigslist & everywhere in between - purchase bicycles to actually ride them - WOW - Some have even poked fun at the fact a lot of vintage bicycles are sold to people out here in California

Well California for the most part is not full of old properties & barns that have vintage anything - so we seek these items elsewhere & thank others for the opportunity to bring these timeless classics back to see the world - or California with one of us from the Cali Cartel as the new caretakers of these machines

The weather is usual great to enjoy the timeless classics - So I am calling out the California crowd to post as a Cali Cartel original member or new member pictures of what is RIDDEN not HIDDEN recently - EVEN A BEFORE & AFTER PICTURE WOULD BE FUN - I DO NOT WANT TO SEE THE SAME BICYCLE OVER & OVER - I'd rather see your favorite picture of a bicycle that was RIDDEN not HIDDEN on a recent ride in California 

Ride Vintage with CYCLONE COASTER & the Cali Cartel where vintage bicycles are RIDDEN not HIDDEN - Frank 

*


----------



## cyclonecoaster.com (Jul 3, 2017)

*Our CYCLONE COASTER ladies babydoll shirts are teal with a black & ivory design & our CYCLONE COASTER t-shirts for men are printed on a grayish blue shirt with a burnt orange & ivory design which I will get a picture of when I get back home later - The Cali Cartel shirts are printed on a charcoal t-shirt with black & ivory design *


----------



## dnc1 (Jul 3, 2017)

Love it! Ride it, don't hide it!
Do you have to be from Cali to buy a shirt, or are they available to sympathisers from across the world?


----------



## Freqman1 (Jul 3, 2017)

I'm not afraid to ride what I have...but I'm from Georgia! Cool shirts Frank. V/r Shawn


----------



## rustjunkie (Jul 3, 2017)

Definitely like to see old machines in motion, but as long as old stuff is getting preserved it seems a good thing to me. Some of us aren't able to get on a bike for any number of reasons, but we all dig 'em, that's what unites us and keeps hobbies alive.


----------



## bentwoody66 (Jul 3, 2017)

So when do the new shirts come out? Really want one.......do I have to participate or can we have chapters all over the u.s. maybe the 1%'ers who ride.

Sent from my SM-G900V using Tapatalk


----------



## bentwoody66 (Jul 3, 2017)

I think 13% might be a better number not to infringe on the outlaw biker culture.

Sent from my SM-G900V using Tapatalk


----------



## BLWNMNY (Jul 3, 2017)

I would like one of those Cali Cartel shirts. It's often hard for me to get too far away from home for a nice group ride, I do envy that. I don't know of a lot of local rides in my neck of the woods here in Stockton, Ca. I do have a decent little stable though, and would like to get them out more often.


----------



## cyclonecoaster.com (Jul 3, 2017)

I made a small batch of BOTH .. The Cali Cartel shirts as well as the CYCLONE COASTER shirts in men's & ladies  ...& the Cali Cartel shirts in men's only on the first run ... Anyone can wear one proud & represent .... I will be busy for the next couple days here with the CYCLONE COASTER participation in the City of Lake Forest  parade in the morning .. So PM me your requests .. I will answer them on Wednesday as they came in .. Happy 4th everyone & thanks for the kind words & continuous support .. Ride Vintage - Frank


----------



## cyclonecoaster.com (Jul 3, 2017)




----------



## cyclingday (Jul 3, 2017)

Thanks for the inspiration, Frank!


----------



## tripple3 (Jul 3, 2017)

I love to ride old bikes.
People notice and smile.
Conversations are started; friendships are made. It's great!
1937 Syracuse 60th Anniversary Tall frame cruiser


----------



## iswingping (Jul 3, 2017)

Here's a couple riders from AZ.  @Jarod24 and I love the friendships we've made and the hospitality always provided from our brethren to the west.  One pic shows our prize bikes in Monrovia from last month.  The next shows me "runnin' from the law, the press, and your parents", during the Shelby Invasion weekend.  Love making new friends out there and building on the friendships started.  Viva la Cartel!


----------



## CWCMAN (Jul 3, 2017)




----------



## CWCMAN (Jul 3, 2017)




----------



## CWCMAN (Jul 3, 2017)




----------



## cyclonecoaster.com (Jul 3, 2017)

So this is the Cyclone Coaster men's t-shirt in the grayish blue with burnt orange & ivory graphics ... I really like the color combo on all the new designs .... Ride Vintage - Frank


----------



## slick (Jul 5, 2017)

Cali Cartel all day every day.


----------



## cyclonecoaster.com (Jul 6, 2017)

I started a Cali Cartel & CYCLONE COASTER - RIDDEN not HIDDEN t-shirt thread in the for sale section yesterday for those interested PM me on your size availability

http://thecabe.com/forum/threads/ca...idden-not-hidden-t-shirts.113673/#post-752425

@Desireé - I had a ladies CYCLONE COASTER teal babydoll shirt printed & set aside for you in a small

Ride Vintage - Frank


----------



## None (Jul 6, 2017)

cyclonecoaster.com said:


> I started a Cali Cartel & CYCLONE COASTER - RIDDEN not HIDDEN t-shirt thread in the for sale section yesterday for those interested PM me on your size availability
> 
> http://thecabe.com/forum/threads/ca...idden-not-hidden-t-shirts.113673/#post-752425
> 
> ...




Awesome! Thank you!! May I also get a Cali Cartel in the same size? If not, I'll take a men's and make it fit.  I can PayPal you now. PM me info.


----------



## rcole45 (Jul 7, 2017)

Like my new T shirt.


----------



## 37fleetwood (Jul 7, 2017)

Always Ridden, Never Hidden!


----------



## bairdco (Jul 7, 2017)

Thrashed, not cache'd


----------



## FULLYLOADED (Jul 7, 2017)

My 1980 RED SCHWINN DELUXE CRUISER I BROUGHT HERE TODAY IN CATALINA ISLAND!.LOTS GOIN ON IN THIS HERE PIC.[emoji6][emoji41][emoji23]



Sent from my SM-G935V using Tapatalk


----------



## Eatontkd (Jul 8, 2017)

FULLYLOADED said:


> My 1980 RED SCHWINN DELUXE CRUISER I BROUGHT HERE TODAY IN CATALINA ISLAND!.LOTS GOIN ON IN THIS ....




"Summer Breeze, makes me feel fine"....


----------



## SKIDKINGSVBC (Jul 9, 2017)

Had the same effect a couple years back on the Rolling Relics S.F. ride ,while at one of the "photo opts " on the Golden Gate  bridge a young lady stopped and the wind did its thing ,was the best sight of the day ...


----------



## poolboy1 (Jul 9, 2017)

slick said:


> Cali Cartel all day every day. View attachment 515420



I knew Slick has a faster Airflow....LOL


----------



## GTs58 (Jul 9, 2017)

FULLYLOADED said:


> My 1980 RED SCHWINN DELUXE CRUISER I BROUGHT HERE TODAY IN CATALINA ISLAND!.*LOTS GOIN ON IN THIS HERE* PIC.[emoji6][emoji41][emoji23]View attachment 641457
> 
> Sent from my SM-G935V using Tapatalk




Definitely "not hidden."


----------



## scrubbinrims (Jul 9, 2017)

Nice!
I'd like to spray that down in WD-40, skip the steel wool, and get to the ride.
Chris


----------



## cyclingday (Jul 9, 2017)




----------



## slick (Jul 9, 2017)

scrubbinrims said:


> Nice!
> I'd like to spray that down in WD-40, skip the steel wool, and get to the ride.
> Chris




July 29th is my San Francisco ride. A bunch of the southern chapter of the Cartel will be there, Get that Airflow out, ship it on over to California and ride it in San Francisco. You just might earn a Cali Cartel shirt if you pull it off....


----------



## cyclonecoaster.com (Jul 11, 2017)

GTs58 said:


> Definitely "not hidden."




I'm quite certain that's ridden .... 

Catalina Island .. nice


----------



## scrubbinrims (Aug 5, 2017)

Go with the flo...


----------



## Autocycleplane (Aug 5, 2017)

Ironic....


----------



## bikeyard (Aug 5, 2017)

FULLYLOADED said:


> My 1980 RED SCHWINN DELUXE CRUISER I BROUGHT HERE TODAY IN CATALINA ISLAND!.LOTS GOIN ON IN THIS HERE PIC.[emoji6][emoji41][emoji23]View attachment 641457
> 
> Sent from my SM-G935V using Tapatalk



I'm having a hard time seeing a bike in the photo


----------



## cyclingday (Aug 6, 2017)




----------



## Balloonatic (Aug 7, 2017)

Freqman1 said:


> I'm not afraid to ride what I have...but I'm from Georgia! Cool shirts Frank. V/r Shawn




Shawn, you are an honorary Californian!


----------



## Barto (Aug 10, 2017)

FULLYLOADED said:


> My 1980 RED SCHWINN DELUXE CRUISER I BROUGHT HERE TODAY IN CATALINA ISLAND!.LOTS GOIN ON IN THIS HERE PIC.[emoji6][emoji41][emoji23]View attachment 641457
> 
> Sent from my SM-G935V using Tapatalk



What Bike???


----------



## Barto (Aug 10, 2017)

OK, these are way cool..I need a Tee Shirt.  XL in grey please...great thread...I'm surprised this is the 1st time I've seen it!!!


----------

